# Recommendation - TK Detailing Basingstoke



## GSPannu

Anyone used TK Detailing based in Basingstoke? Any feedback?

Any other recommended detainers for new car protection detail?
I am based in Basingstoke, Hampshire.


----------



## Warzie8

Hello there,

I've used Tom before for a maintenance detail on my 1 series. He is a very nice guy who takes pride in all his work. I've nothing for praise for him and TK Detailing itself.

Contact him for a quote.


----------

